# My Decision on the duty weapon



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

I went to the range today and shot a few different guns.  I shot the Sig P226, Glock 23 and 22, and even the H&K USP.  I also shot a CZ 9mm. I have decided on the Glock 22.  I am also going to go with the Glock 27 as a back up for a few reasons.  One because the mags are interchangeable.  So if I get the 22 with 15 rounds, the mags will fit into the 27 if there was ever a situation.  It will be easy to buy parts because I will have two of the same gun, basically.  And third, the ammo for both will be the same.

I liked the sig but was thinking about when I am in the field and with fellow officers.  If I show up and my buddy goes down, I can use his ammo/mags.  This thought process goes with all of the other guns I shot today.

Thanks for all your support and advise on this matter.  I will be sure to come here for more if needed.

Firosche


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 3, 2008)

Smart choice.    Cant go wrong with Glock.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well some people prefer pintos to Ferraris


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well some people prefer pintos to Ferraris


 
So how is your Pinto doing? :)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 3, 2008)

good thinking man.  not my preference, but my needs are different, and interchangeability is a good thing.  I went to the range yesterday and shot a Sig 226, 220 combat, an XD45, and a compact 9mm glock... can't remember the number offhand.  the glock was ok.  but my friend that was interested in buying it loved it.  She has small hands and th small grip extension let her wrap her pinky around the weapon and fully control it.  I loved the 226 and the 220.  if I ever go with a 9mm, it will be the 226.  the 22- was nice....  8 round mags aren't big enough though.  the 1911 has that.  also, they want 900 for the 220 combat that I tried out.  nice gun - hogue grips, threaded barrel, rail to mount a light on....  and it was beautiful in flat dark earth metal.  me likey.  except the 8 round mag.  8+1.....  eh.....  i dunno.  I think I'll still be going with the XD.  my female friend even liked the XD.  i found that surprising, as most people who like glocks don't seem to like XD's.  

anyone have an suggestions for a female-friendly semi auto?  I told her to try another weapon for comparison's sake.  a sig, an HK, something.  she liked he glock a lot, but her and I both feel like it's a good idea for her to try more than one... this is her first semi-, and she'd never even shot one til yesterday.  so, anyone?


----------



## Firosche (Feb 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well some people prefer pintos to Ferraris



Thanks man.... I appreciate your kindness;)


----------



## Firosche (Feb 3, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I think I'll still be going with the XD.  my female friend even liked the XD.  i found that surprising, as most people who like glocks don't seem to like XD's.



I was told that some people that cant get their hand around a glock but like that style get a XD for the simple reason of the grip.  I held one yesterday when I went and shot the glock, and they seem very reasonable.  Let her try one out and see if she feels comfortable.  I would say that that is the most important thing.  #1 reason why I am not going with the Glock 23, uncomfortable and I cant get what I think is a good grip on it.  They only reason I am going with the 27 for a back up gun is because they have the extension mag that brings the grip down to for your pinky finger.  Because that 27 is quite a bit smaller than the 23.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> Smart choice.    Cant go wrong with Glock.





Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well some people prefer pintos to Ferraris




I can't breathe!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!

Now *THAT'S* funny


Aw shit... hehehehehhehe


----------



## phridum (Feb 5, 2008)

I prefer the XD to the Glock simply for ergonomics. More pointedly, when I pick up a Glock and use natural point of aim (I was raised on the M9), I'm looking at the top of the slide and I need to rock my wrist forward to line up the sights. With the XD, it's immediate rock-n-roll. The XD matches up to me very well.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that it is all about preference.  I like the glock and shoot straight with it.  I would rather be comfortable with a gun than have some thing that everyone else likes.  My life depends on it.  I say go with what you are good and comfortable with.


----------

